# Power Tool Safety



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*Power Drill Safety...

Nail Gun Safety...

Leaf Blower Safety...*


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh! I fell off my chair!

Tool man Tailor?


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dwight,
   Made my day--- liked the one with the drill the best.

  Chuckger


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Good Grief, Dwight! 

Gotta be either European or outright forgeries, right? I can't imagine Stihl or Dewalt advertising that way in _our_ litigious society! 

Funny, in a scary kind of way...


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I am glad we can laugh about these things, but there are some dangerous people out there. I just bought a B&D leaf blower a month ago. It says right on it that it blows at 230 miles per hour. Yes, it will blow rocks up hill!! I really do need to be careful where I point this thing.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow.  Very funny, thanks for the links.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow that made my day! 
Thanks Dwight


----------

